# Name 7 qualities about you.



## uranage

I will go after at least 7 people have posted.

Feel free to exceed 7.


----------



## slosh

Good qualities?


----------



## meggiehamilton

1.) I am compassionate
2.) Loving
3.) Kind
4.) Can be smart when I apply myself
5.) Hard worker
6.) Funny
7.) Goofy in a good way :lol


----------



## Melusine

1. Understanding
2. Friendly 
3. Witty
4. Smart
5. Health Conscience
6. Fun
7. Good Listener


----------



## mrkrinkle

1. Funny
2. Good musician
3. Thoughtful
4. Helpful
5. Good listener
6. Compassionate
7. (it's taken me 5 mins to come up with 6, and that's an achievement in itself)


----------



## TakeMeAway

1. I'm very laid back. (i take what is thrown at me, and try overcome it with minimal fuss)

2. I'm funny. (other people may disagree!)

3. I'm calm.

4. I'm caring.

5. I'm willing to listen and try to help with anybodys problems, no matter how many i have.

6. I'm a quick typer. (lol, starting to struggle now)

*Edit*

Thought of another one

7. I've been told i'm a very passionate kisser! ooooo naughty lol  (pity i dont get to many opportunities to test that one out )


----------



## ghostgurl

funny
kind
nice
pretty
creative
nice eyes
nice lips


----------



## opacity

Funny
Loving
Carefree
Creative
Intelligent
Affectionate
Gallant


----------



## Laura1539

1. Caring
2. Intelligent
3. Ambitious
4. Good listener
5. Kind
6. Patient
7. Compassionate


----------



## bk

1. smart
2. honest
3. funny (every once in awhile)
4. open minded 
5. caring 
6. hard worker 
7. :con :con potty trained


----------



## coeur_brise

Ooh, potty trained, that's a nice quality. I'm trying to be optmistic so here goes:

1. Hard thinker
2. Sympathetic
3. Creative
4. Good listener
5. Methodic 
6. Open minded
7. Kooky (somewhat) :lol


----------



## PuzzledMike

1. I'm approachable and a good listener
2. I'm good at languages
3. I have a strong work ethic
4. I enjoy helping others
5. I have a good sense of humour
6. I still have my own hair and almost all of my teeth, even though I'm 47 (and haven't always had easy access to dental treatment)
7. I'm tolerant and easy-going


----------



## camiam

1. Supportive
2. Whimsical
3. Nice Eyes
4. Open-minded
5. Hard working
6. Friendly
7. Bad Dancer who loves to dance


----------



## NewWorldOrder

1.) Forgiving
2.) Nice
3.) Open-minded
4.) Very tolerant, even of those that piss me off the most
5.) I have nice hair (it's red)
6.) I'm a pretty good runner
7.) I'm always pretty competitive too (this can be good or bad)


----------



## kazoopaula

1. intelligent
2. insightful
3. quick-witted
4. caring
5. hopeful
6. a fighter/overcomer
7. grateful


----------



## socialanxiety38

1. Nice
2. Outgoing, Just kidding.
3. Smart
4. Creative
5. Funny/ Witty. If I do say so myself.
6. Honest
7. Good Listener
8. I have good Credit.
9. Frugal, is that good?
10.Good Looking.

Wow it looks like today is bragging day for me. Don't expect this out of me everyday.

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Ladystardust

I am good at writing poetry
I have strong belief in God
I love animals
I can enjoy my own company
I am intellegent
I am loyal to my friends
I am tactful
I am a vegan


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

1. I am friendly and nice
2. I am Intelligent
3. I am a good listener
4. I am pretty/cute
5. I am loyal and trustworty to my friends and boyfriends
6. I am a passionate person
7. I am a hard worker


----------



## persistent1

1. Persistent (persistent1) 2. Creative 3. Positive 4.Optimistic 5. Caring 6. Sharing 7. Extremely Sexy(in my mind anyway)


----------



## Mr. Happy




----------



## apprentice1

1.I will do favors
2.I am not likely to disagree with you
3.I'm an easy lay
4.I'm a good kisser
5.I'll be the one to go get popcorn at the movies
6.I'm a good watcher
7.I'm easy to beat up in a fight


----------



## Sweetangel

uranage said:


> I will go after at least 7 people have posted.
> 
> Feel free to exceed 7.


1. smart but sometimes do or say inapropriate things
2.a good friend
3. nice
4. funny
5. adrenaline freak (a.k.a someone who does backflips on certain things)
6. i have good co-ordination
7. i have a lot of hobbies
8. fun loving
9. ME 
10. cool
11. modest lol


----------



## Rindy

Yee-Haw! I get to talk about myself and don't have to pay $150 an hour!

1. I am empathetic
2. Very sweet, most of the time
3. Extremely loyal
4. My family is the most important thing in my life
5. I'm cute (on a good day)
6. I look like Becky's WTF? emoticon first thing in the morning.
7. I laugh at everything. :lol 
8. I have fantastic shoe and handbag collections.


----------



## bucketofhope

*Re:*

1. Caring and compassionate.
2. I put other people needs ahead of my own (to a certain pt.)
3. I have nice eyes (they're blue). 
4. I am very athletic.
5. I am a very quick learner.
6. A talented musician.
7. I am very "driven".
8. It was very hard for me to think of good qualities about myself (I guess this means I have low self-esteem.) Or it could mean I'm just very humble : p

Good Thread! :banana


----------



## Xothandir

1. Caring
2. Smart
3. Creative
4. Good Listener
5. Friendly
6. Open-Minded
7. Trustworthy

:tiptoe.......:hide


----------



## JayDee

In no specific order...

1-I'm attractive/beautiful/gorgeous/hott (or so say then men in my life :eyes )
2-I'm creative
3-I'm smart and learn really quickly
4-I have an AMAZING best friend that loves me and I love more than anything :love 
5-I'm funny
6-I'm supportive and kind
7-I'm understanding and accepting


----------



## --shybaby--

1) very laid back- dont ever get mad or upset, go with the flow, i live my life by the second
2) accepting, i dont judge anyone for what they look like or for what they hav done in the past
3) listener, i am always the 1 sitting back listening 2 every1 elses problems, thats more important then mine and i try my best 2 do what i can for them
4) very sweet, i wil do anything u ask me 2 most of the time without any questions and i never argue or get a attitude abotu things
5) im fun 2 be around, im crazy, hilaroius, and jus plain stupid sometimes, but im stil fun
6) i wil do anything and everything at least 1 time! 
7) im not afraid of life, and i wil go out there and do what i wanna do


----------



## leilanistar

1. I'm patient until I freak out. :mum 
2. I am good at making funny voices. :lol 
3. I have kind of an obscene sense of humor at times. :evil 
4. I'm brave with trying new hairstyles. :troll 
5. I love word play and laughing about how stupid some words sound. :haha 
6. I am good at howling like a wolf and making my dogs howl as part of my pack. :twisted 
7. I am good at b*tching when I need to. :mum 
8. I am an excellent listener when I wanna be. :hug 
9. I am a great encourager/motivator. :banana 
10. I enjoy challenging myself. :spank 

Leilanistar


----------



## Andy AM

1) Smart
2) Good-willing
3) Attractive (what people tell me)
4) Lucky
5) Unique
6) Understanding
7) Open-minded


----------



## Western Wall

1. Definite sense of humor.
2. Enjoy learning new things.
3. Encourage my writing talent daily.
4. Actually DO set goals.
5. If goals don't work out, I figure out ways to modify and keep going. Am willing to change my plan.
6. Know that too many distractions is not good. I only take a certain amount of distractions, then I'm off. Hey, that means I have focus!
7. Good musical ear. Appreciate many styles of music. Gives me lots of fun!


----------



## Guest

1.Opinionated (is that a good thing?)
2.Exploratory
3.Easy-going
4.Sympathetic
5.Good looking I guess
6.Artsy
7.Unique,strange, different, and any other synonym you can think of


----------



## QuietCoral

I'll try to say some unique ones but a lot have been taken!!

1) I take my job seriously/hard worker

2)Fairly intelligent

3)Athletic

4)Determined

5)Fun-loving

6)Funny(when i'm in a comfortable situation)

7)Caring


----------



## penguin

Intelligent.
Honest.
Funny.
Insightful, perceptive and intuitive.
Creative.
Problem solver.
Kind & compassionate; generous.
Great with words. (Allegedly, heh.)
Aquarian...which pretty much says it all.


----------



## fiver

1.) I care a lot about people/kind/loving
2.) Passionate
3.) Talented 
4.) Good listener
5.) People tell me I'm pretty/Pretty eyes
6.) Funny 
7.) Creative
8.) Intuitive
9.) Good sense of humor
10.) I'm really fun to be around when I'm not socially anxious. 
11.) Good musical tastes.
12.) I can get happy pretty easily about things. 

Wow, I exceeded 7.  That made me feel good about myself, thanks for that.


----------



## badabing

1. When I hit someone else's car with mine, I always leave a note.
2. When I have too much to drink I always fasten my seatbelt.
3. If I get mad I hardly ever punch or hit anyone.
4. I send Christmas cards to all of my old inmates.
5. When I use someone else's toothbrush, I'm sure to rinse it off real good.
6. I always stop for squirrels.
7. I am not prejudice, I resent everyone equally.

:b 

Sorry, I really couldn't resist trying to be cute.


----------



## Bambalina82

Hmmm...

Nice eyes
compassionate
affectionate
good work ethic 
uhmmm...
::scratches head::
good with animals
open with people i'm close to (good and bad?)
uhmmm uhmmm
loyal, I guess


----------



## shoegazer

I asked my dad, and he couldn't come up with any positive things about me 

These are what I came up with:

1. fun-loving
2. smiles a lot
3. likes being around people when not anxious - really
4. modest
5. unassuming
6. geeky (that can be positive, right?)
7. draws cute dogs


----------



## PuzzledMike

badabing said:


> 1. When I hit someone else's car with mine, I always leave a note.
> 2. When I have too much to drink I always fasten my seatbelt.
> 3. If I get mad I hardly ever punch or hit anyone.
> 4. I send Christmas cards to all of my old inmates.
> 5. When I use someone else's toothbrush, I'm sure to rinse it off real good.
> 6. I always stop for squirrels.
> 7. I am not prejudice, I resent everyone equally.


 :lol :lol 
If only I could be so virtuous!


----------



## Bambalina82

:lol


----------



## Null

I can tolerate more pain and torture than 99% of the population.

That's the only quality I have.


----------



## enlydiazee

1. Forgiving
2. try not to be judgmental
3 interested in knowing things
4 fairly patient
5 sense of humor
6 think about other peoples good
7 a hopeful romantic :kiss 
8 thankful
9 usually optimistic


----------



## enlydiazee

did I mention?

10. threadkiller :lol


----------



## Prism

1. intelligent.
2. overcomer/survivor.
3. compassionate.
4. good sense of humor.
5. understanding.
6. supportive.
7. loyal.


----------



## suppressed

1.I'm openminded
2.I have common sense?
3.I'm faithful/loyal
4.I'm honest
5.I'm passionate
6.I'm respectful
7.I'm unique?









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good !."~ Amy Lee ~


----------



## kev

1. Im always right.
2. Im modest.
3. Im patient 
4. Im persistent
5. I play a mean game of scabble.
6. I sleep and eat well even in times of crisis.
7. I have long toenails.


----------



## kennybenny

1) courteous
2) good listener
3) intelligent
4) wise

its hard, cuz who you are can only be told by your actions. its best if i ask my friend who i really am than saying who i THINK i am


----------



## Hemingway

1.) open minded
2.) enthusiastic
3.) forgiving
4.) polite (too polite .... sorry)
5.) creative


----------



## frostynorthwind

*nice post topic!*

hmmm... let me see, I am:
1.) compassionate
2.) analytical
3.) ambitious
4.) logical 
5.) resilient
6.) reliable
7.) tenacious (to an extent)

:O)


----------



## shyguydan

1.) Courteous
2.) Intelligent
3.) Hard Worker
4.) analytical
5.) good listener( say what...)
6.) modest
7.) hansome( haha i wish)


----------



## haloInReverse

*posotive thinking*

1. I'm a good listener
2. I'm open minded
3. I'm a fast learner
4. I have pretty eyes
5. I'm creative
6. I'm patient
7. I'm good to my cats


----------



## uranage

Gotta love the responses!


----------



## leppardess

1. open minded

2. tolerant

3. empathetic

4. mildly intelligent

5. good listener

6. has great imagination

7. more or less patient 

8. blends into the background...


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better

1)I am a good listener.
2)I am a great friend.
3)I am 10000% faithful.
4)I have a pretty good sense of humour.
5)I LOVE animals.
6)I am a hard worker.
7)I have the strength to overcome alot of obsticles in my life. (I already overcame severe Depression....and am getting over my SA)


----------



## chrissy

1. understanding
2. sense of humor
3. strength to overcome things
4. nice/kind towards people
5. caring/giving
6. common sense
7. intelligent


----------



## Fake $20

I am spontaneuos 
I am brave/reckless
I am funny
I am intelligent
I am sensitive
I am open minded
I am supportive


----------



## dez

1) Creative
2) Compassionate
3) Understanding
4) Open minded
5) Great listener
6) Fun
7) Intelligent


----------



## Gerard

ok...i guess i could try

1) one so called friend told me that i make people feel comfortable so yeah....im a comfortable person to be around with
2) people seem to like my laugh and some say its contagious so yeah....i have a good laugh
3) oh i have one i thought up....i dont complain....
4) i enjoy doing community service so i guess im a good volunteer
5) i vote so i guess im a good citizen (do you know how many people in the US are eligible to vote...yet then are not registered or just dont vote...a lot i tell you....a lot)
6) i've worked with kids, youth in the past so i guess im good working with kids
7) i play the piano so i guess im musically talented
8) im loyal to my group of "friends"
9) im supportive in anyway i can 

huh...cool....9 isnt bad....i wish i could conjure more than 9 but anyway....yeah.....anyway....i feel good now.......thanks


----------



## UltraShy

1) Smart
2) Rational
3) Witty
4) Cheap (yes, that's a good quality!)
5) Extensive knowledge of investing
6) Honest
7) Independent thinker who avoids herd mentality


----------



## Pip

kind
loyal
empathetic
creative
funny
modest
reliable


----------



## echo

is there a time limit on how long we have to answer this one ?

er...... well.....
I ...er.....no....not really ...
hmm ...lemme see..... 
ohh yes ... I once......... erm ...no..... that's not strictly true either...
yep ... I think I'll put this one on the back boiler for a while I reckon.....


----------



## rjridley

1. I am kind
2. I am smart
3. I care enough about myself that make sure I look presentable at all kinds
4. I am a good listener
5. I am a hard worker
6. I genuinely care about people
7. I think positive even when it's hard


----------



## sesfan4life

1) Friendly
2) Atheletic
3) Caring
4) Resolute
5) Beautiful (<--- people tell me that but cuz of SA, i think differently)
6) Open-minded
7) honest


----------



## Guest

- trustworthy
- kind
- intelligent
- active
- i never give up
- loyal
- forgiving


----------



## Hopeful

this is hard for me.. but I really need to be able to do this. So, here goes.

* I am compassionate
* I am loyal
* I am good at supporting people/sensitive to their needs
* I am creative
* I'm intelligent
* I am loving
* I'm genuine


----------



## Conphused

I'm inquisitive, I love to learn.
I'm accepting, I do my utmost to treat everyone with respect.
I'm empathic to the needs of others (I hope!)
I'm persevering
I take trust very seriously
I accept myself for who I am.


----------



## goddess321

1) i am attractive (so I am often told)

2) i have a good heart

3)i am smart

4)i have a good sense of humor

5)i eat healthy and stay in shape

6)i am a clean person

7)i am alive


----------



## LoneLioness

1. honest
2. opinionated
3. outspoken
4. nice
5. cynical
6. wise
7. witty 
8. loyal
9. strong morals
10. I come up with the best screen names


----------



## Amygdala

1. Intelligent
2. Hot 
3. Cooperative
4. Good taste in clothes
5. Funny
6. Dorky (yes, we should all EMBRACE our inner dork!)
7. My pets like me


----------



## Maseur Shado

1. Intelligent (no, you're not, dip)

2. Creative (sure, sure, you can write crap better than anyone else)

3. Good with sarcastic comebacks (who isn't, moron?)

4. Frugal (yeah, because you can't afford anything)

5. Not afraid of death (that's because you have nothing to live for)

Best I could do.


----------



## countrybumpkin

This is a good thread,I'm glad someone started it,
1.I have a good sense of humour and I'm kind of funny
2.I'm intelligent
3.open minded
4.compassionate
5.very honest and straight forward
6.not afraid to stand up for my rights or those of others when needs be
7. it doesn't hurt that I'm tall and kind of cute either :b 
I'm almost sorry that it's only seven , ha ha ha , just kidding


----------



## pita

Okay, I really need to focus on some good stuff. Here we go...

1) I'm kind to animals, children and the elderly.
2) I rarely make spelling or grammar errors.
3) I don't mind working the unpopular shifts at work.
4) I have a fantastic sense of direction.
5) I can find out *anything* on google.
6) I can see humour in the littlest, silliest thing.
7) My hair is pretty great.


----------



## Barry Egan

1) Conscientious
2) I drink Special Brew
3) I don't mind helping others
4)
5)
6)
7)


----------



## Norske

1) Social Anxiety makes me consider everyone for who they are and act responsibly as I can towards everyone.
2) I can own anyone in UT2004. 
3) I'm a good downhill skier.
4) I'm tall.
5) I'm good at math and great with computers.
6) I have a few friends who I know I can depend on.
7) I enjoy going out of my way to make other people happy.


----------



## skaredykat7

1. kind
2. caring
3. patient
4. good listener
5. quiet
6. tidy
7. practical


----------



## Norske

skaredykat7 said:


> 1. kind
> 2. caring
> 3. patient
> 4. good listener
> 5. quiet
> 6. tidy
> 7. practical


Hi Skerdykat, I noticed you listed tidy on there. Do you clean up because you kind of think "What if people look in here and they see how much of a mess it is what will they think?"

I'm a total neat freak too and that's why I obsess over cleanliness!


----------



## Wrennie

wow Norse - this is sort of stupid but it's really never occurred to me that people other than me would clean their house because someone might look in and think they were messy! I totally do that. I've even stood outside and looked in the window to see what someone would see. lol


----------



## Bon1

LOL, I've done that! Next, drive by your house with the curtains open to see how it looks from the road................


----------



## Wrennie

done it.


----------



## crazyg

1) I try to understand people and not immediately judge them.
2) I like to write and strive to improve my written skills. 
3) My first kiss was slightly on the embarrassing side. But, since that time, I've honed my abilities...or so, I like to think.
4) I am very loyal.
5) I've got nice legs.
6) I learn from my mistakes.


----------



## F-Bomb

1) I like to help people whenever I see the chance.
2) I'm tall
3) I'm a vegetarian
4) I'm good with animals (I've gotten a chickadee to eat out of my hand)
5) I like good music (I'm struggling for ideas here)
6) I'm modest, I guess
7) My modesty prevents me from coming up with any more qualities.


----------



## AWholeNewMe

1. compassionate
2. empathetic
3. accepting/understanding/nonjudgemental
4. philosophical (religion, meaning, etc)
5. relatively positive
6. like who i am
7. enjoy talking to people.. also enjoy listening when im too anxious to talk
8. modest


----------



## AWholeNewMe

Norske said:


> skaredykat7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. kind
> 2. caring
> 3. patient
> 4. good listener
> 5. quiet
> 6. tidy
> 7. practical
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Skerdykat, I noticed you listed tidy on there. Do you clean up because you kind of think "What if people look in here and they see how much of a mess it is what will they think?"
> 
> I'm a total neat freak too and that's why I obsess over cleanliness!
Click to expand...

i read somewhere that neat freaks were more vulnerable to SA :hide


----------



## BeautifullyDemented

1) I have a good memory
2) I'm a good listener
3) I have a good sense of humor when pressed
4) I'm a good actress
5) I'm very set-goals-and-acheve-them-ish (Yes, ish)
6) I have long fingers
7) I could think of six things thats good about me.


----------



## uranage

Very very good everyone!!!

Dang this thread sure has gotten replies!


----------



## outOfThisWorld

Hmmm...

1. Good listener
2. Stay neat / organised
3. Stay fit by regularly exercising
4. Good problem solver
5. Smart (computers)
6. Caring towards others
7. Motivated to succeed


----------



## lostsockmonkey

1. Compassionate toward people and animals.
2. Generous
3. Creative
4. Intelligent
5. Determined 
6. Conscientious 
7. Self-reliant


----------



## SpesVitae

1. Creative
2. Thorough
3. Cautious
4. Intelligent
5. Compassonate
6. Enjoy working out
7. Reliable


----------



## NightinGale

*awesome thread*

awesome thread

1.) Warm
2.) Great writer
3.) Wiser than I was a year ago.
4.) Sensitive
5.) Cool
6.) Better at socializing than I was a year ago
7.) More confident that I was a year ago. :lol


----------



## uranage

outOfThisWorld

lostsockmonkey

SpesVitae

NightinGale

Nice work all 4 of you!!!


----------



## Maseur Shado

Adding two more "strengths" to my list from a few months previously...

6. Good taste in clothes (according to my father on Friday...which I guess I'll believe, as he has never said anything like this to me in all of my living years)

7. A holder of strong opinions

Hey, these probably aren't real strengths or positive attributes. But I had to complete what I started. And so I did. Yay for me. Or something. :b


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl

*about me*

1.laugh at my own jokes
2. my looks
3.humble
4.good listener
5, i can feel others easily
6.compassionate
7.LEADER


----------



## theturtle

Maseur Shado and jay_dizzle_girl = nice work!

note: uranage = ksg


----------



## Anxiety75

1. Funny
2. Interesting
3. Caring
4. Imaginative
5. Creative
6. Curious
7. Smart


----------



## SpringViolet

1. Smart
2. Patient
3. Curious
4. Thoughtful
5. Caring
6. Understanding
7. Empathetic

Are some of these repeats of each other? They run together somehow.


----------



## theturtle

Anxiety28 and SpringViolet = Go with your bad self!!!

Good job!!!

It seems like a simple thing to do (list good things about one self) but it is something that SAers have difficulty with. Anyone who posted their good qualities is doing good progress (admitting something good about themselves)

I hope those reading but have not posted yet. will post. you are welcome to do so!!! Please do !!


----------



## rainbowgal

thought i would do this to challenge myself and think positively.

1. nice smile
2. intelligent
3. generous
4. (ok I'm stuck now) good writer
5. good listener
6. good kisser 
7. romantic

:banana yay i got 7


----------



## theturtle

Go rainbow gal!!!


----------



## missnat84

1.Friendly
2.Caring
3.Witty
4.Good with animals
5.Generous
6.Helpful
7.Give good advice


----------



## theturtle

missnat84 said:


> 1.Friendly
> 2.Caring
> 3.Witty
> 4.Good with animals
> 5.Generous
> 6.Helpful
> 7.Give good advice


 8)


----------



## Paul

So long as there was no 'good' qualifier in front of qualities, I'll try a realistic appraisal. I'm creative, intelligent, cold/withdrawn, thoughtful-in-my-own-way, very patient, argumentative, and have a good sense of humor.


----------



## elephant_girl

1. I'm smart (in the nerdiest of ways)
2. I can cook (thanks to my dad's italian family)
3. I'm super organized
4. I'm pee-your-pants funny
5. I am a great listener
6. I am very reliable
7. I have an amazing imagination
8. I can put together an enitre 1,500 piece jigsaw puzzle in one day as long as no one bothers me. 

Try not to be jealous about that last one, its take years of practice to be that good. :lol


----------



## theturtle

elephant_girl and Paul = Nice work!


----------



## Trip Fontaine

#Cocky
#Trustworthy
#Fun
#Friendly
#Knowledgeable (in a certain area of my life I'm the one everyone comes for advice and help).
#I don't waste time in useless discussions.
#I love women


----------



## idonthave_SA

1) I'm a male
2) I'm always right
3) I'm never wrong
4) I never loose
5) I'm strong headed
6) I'm outgoing, sociable
7) I'm open minded


----------



## millenniumman75

Hmmmm....
1.) friendly
2.) intelligent
3.) down-to-earth
4.) funny
5.) caring
6.) kinda strong-willed
7.) faithful


----------



## SimpleThings18

1. Funny
2. Caring
3. Faithful
4. loyal
5. Stubborn
6. Nice (At least I try to be)
7. Friendly


----------



## bsd3355

1.) Smart (at least I think I am at times)
2.) Hansom
3.) Artistic/passionate
4.) Good listener/supporter
5.) Understanding
6.) Realistic
7.) Strong Willed mainly because I'm stubborn :lol


----------



## seattleguy35

1) open minded
2) intelligent
3) caring/compassionate
4) hard working
5) multilingual (English, Spanish, French, ASL)
6) good listener
7) helpful


----------



## theturtle

Trip Fontaine
idonthave_SA
millenniumman75
SimpleThings18
bwidger85
seattleguy35

Nice work all of you!!!


----------



## ShyLight

1. Funny
2. Responsible
3. Hard Worker
4. Helpful
5. Creative
6. Short :stu 
7. Good listener 

opcorn


----------



## bsd3355

Short? :con :lol :b


----------



## ShyLight

bwidger85 said:


> Short? :con :lol :b


eheh I was stuck on that one. But being short has its advantages like fitting in small compartments and other advanteages I can't think of right now :lol opcorn


----------



## bsd3355

most women i've met that are short are really cool. it's the tall ones you gotta watch out for :hide


----------



## idonthave_SA

I was kidding


----------



## SVIIC

> Name 7 qualities about you.


... oh! I get it, a trick question eh? :b

:hide

I can honestly think of none. Aside from, you know, I'm not a cripple (though even if I did spent my time in a wheelchair, what would change? I'd have to stay around the house all the time, it'd be terrible... just like now).



> eheh I was stuck on that one. But being short has its advantages like fitting in small compartments and other advanteages I can't think of right now


On the subject of this and qualities, I wish I were tall, at least just to give me SOMETHING to be happy about, to say "I don't mind being me too much because ____", "I like myself because ____". I don't like myself and I don't have any reason to like myself.



> most women i've met that are short are really cool. it's the tall ones you gotta watch out for hide


Pfft. Nah, what you do is ya find the tallest good-looking woman you can who isn't taller than YOU :b


----------



## luis33162

1. Good Worker
2. Intelligent
3. Good thinker
4. Shy.
5. Good Athlete
6. Good at everything I put my mind to it. 
7. Nice
8. Etc.


----------



## Bon1

1. Pretty good mother
2. considerate
3. compassionate
4. loyal
5. supportive
6. strong willed
7. kind


----------



## Violette

7 good qualities of mine:
1. I'm sensitive (like D'ah!)
2. I love to laugh and be light hearted
3. I'm caring
4. I'm considerate
5. I make great cookies
6. I'm genuine
7. love learning new things!!!

That was fun


----------



## Chandler

1. Kind
2. Compassionate
3. Smart
4. Hardworking
5. Loyal
6. Athletic
7. Friendly


----------



## nairam

1. family oriented
2. caring
3. im asian (& proud of it)
4. easy to laugh
5. good listener
6. helpful
7. quiet :b


----------



## greywolf_256

1. loyal
2. considerate of others
3. good listener
4. been told I have a nice smile
5. friendly
6. quiet
7. introvert


----------



## Jinnix

after reading this I am under the impression you are all Mother Teresas.


----------



## whiteclouds

1) Very imaginative
2) Very funny
3) Very pretty
4) Very reflective
5) Very artsy
6) Very unique
7) Very talented at coming up with BS


----------



## lilly

1. warm
2. sincere
3. honest
4. can be funny
5. wacky at times
6. can cook
7. nice eyes


----------



## emmak218

open-minded
hard worker
detail oriented
organized
pretty  
desire to help others
intelligent


----------



## dazeerae

hmmm...

I'm creative....that's one...

organized
compassionate
intelligent
hard working

hmmm....

uh....

animal lover (is that a quality?)

and

rebellious!!!


----------



## ccccc5225

I'm...
ⓐ loving
ⓑ kind
ⓒ funny
ⓓ romance
ⓔ nice 
ⓕ hard working
ⓖ hard studying


----------



## Grantonio

let see here....

1. Honest
2. Good Friend
3. good listener
4. Funny
5. intelligent
6. hard working 
7. ambitious


----------



## Voss

Why not? I'm my favorite subject. 

1. Great at improvising
2. Funny
3. Hopeful
4. Persistent
5. Charming
6. Handsome (Yeah, I got an ego baby.)
7. Generous


----------



## Drella

1. Odd
2. No body odor
3. Moderately intelligent
4. Nice teeth
5. An unbeatable poker face
6. Hair like an untamed stallion
7. And a new pair of pants.

To purchase this Russian mail order bride please call 555-5555


----------



## friendless

I am kind and honest
I like my family 
I am an active person
I like to try new things 
these are the only good things I have in my mind now


----------



## oversad

1. Honest
2. Sincere
3. Fairly intelligent
4. empathetic to others (usually)
5. problem solver
6. working on being more positive (and not criticizing others, especially wife and kids)
7. will never give up


----------



## clenched_fist

_Thought I'd give this a shot...

I'm...

1. Unique
2. Non judgemental
3. Compassionate
4. Loyal
5. Somewhat creative
6. Honest
7. Learning to love myself and overcome sa and depression_


----------



## ExtremeE

Damn, I hate myself. I can't think of one quality that I have.
LOL.


----------



## Sunny Day

1. caring
2. creative
3. work hard
4. have ambition 
5. runner
6. can be funny
7. team oriented


----------



## Sinya

1. hard worker
2. creative
3. honest
4. open-minded
5. kind
6. don't give up easily
7. intelligent


----------



## rubywednesday

yaaaaay i dont know any, but still, i can preten!

i am a great dancer
good listener
good music taste
good singer
smart, sometimes
not unattractive
clean?


----------



## Strength

1 Caring
2 Ambitious
3 Creative
4 Very Hardworking
5 Intelligent
6 Atheletic
7 Can be charismatic with people I know. It just needs to come out more.


----------



## parker

this is a tough one but itll be good to rack my brain for +'s instead of -'s for once lol

hmm...
1. i can play guitar and bass
2. i pick up on new things quickly
3. im intelligent
4. i deeply appreciate beauty
5. the ladies say i have *georgeous* eyes. lol thats the word used every time
6. very non-judging
7. open minded


----------



## Softy785

1. compassionate
2. intelligent
3. friendly
4. attractive
5. good listener
6. thoughtful
7. organized

yay for me!


----------



## little rosalyn

wow, i havn't doen this in years.

1. i'm compassionate
2. sensitive
3.creative
4. understanding
5.honest
6.loving
7.gentle


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I can be funny
I'm good at videogames
I'm kind
I'm not too judgemental
I'm very helpful when someone needs my help
I'm down to earth
I'm creative, i think :stu


----------



## friendlychick26

1.I'm kind
2.Creative
3.imaginative
4.good listener
5.caring
6.very strong(to endure this social anxiety)
7.hard worker
8.down to earth
9.can be really goofy and silly when comfortable
10.friendly
11.i love my blue eyes


----------



## Clementine

Nice topic =)

i'm honest
righteous
i try to be understanding
i have somewhat good logic
i love to make people laugh
lighthearted, when the mood is right
and, uh, thoughtful? o_o i can't think of anymore


----------



## mfstate03

loyal
smart
compassionate
witty
handsome
friendly
helpful


----------



## liquorice

*loyal
*honest
*hard working
*can stabilise other people emotionally (not sure how/why)
*sensitive
*perfectionist
*empathic


----------



## odd_one_out

Often I am:

1. Sensitive
2. Creative
3. Intelligent
4. Conscientious
5. Silly
6. STRONG
7. Kind

Oh, and sexy of course :troll


----------



## slowsloth

I like to believe that I am...

1) honest
2) intelligent
3) creative (if only i could lose those perfectionist tendencies)
4) caring/loyal
5) strong in character/personality
6) funny
7) determined to make a difference


----------



## SilentLoner

1) Imaginative
2) Not always a leader, but often the one who came up with the plan.
3) Composed
4) Kind
5) Calm
6) Intellectual
7) Like to play pranks


----------



## themousethatroared

good sense of humour
creative
charming
imaginative
good hand eye coordination
quick learner
kind


----------



## adventurer

1. Friendly
2. I don't give up, no matter how many times I'm smashed down
3. Strong
4. Non follower
5. A dreamer(not the sleep kind)
6. Intelligent
7. Imaginative


----------



## fictionz

never give up
kind
loves to smile
loves everyone around me
imaginative
funny
smart


----------



## MissBrownEyes

1. Loving
2.Patient
3.Giving
4.Friendly
5.Good listener
6.Honest
7.Trustworthy


----------



## Mozzie

1. very caring
2. understanding
3. witty
4. a calming influence
5. compassionate
6. deep blue eyes
7. potty trained


----------



## Tigerlily

1. Intelligent
2. Creative
3. Artistic (which is different than creative)
4. Caring
5. Friendly
6. Good sense of humour
7. Care about my health


----------



## Partofme

1. Sweet
2. Kind
3. Humble
4. Honest
5. Fun
6. Sarcastic
7. Musical


----------



## angelgail

I will try to name 7.

1. I am too honest
2. I am very caring
3. I am smart
4. I am a good mother
5. I am a good listener
6. I try my best at every thing
7. I really don't have any more


----------



## MidnightBlu

Not in any order:

1. Attractive
2. Tries to help people out when they need it
3. Fun person to talk
4. Straight forward/honest
5. Good listener
6. Humor/witty
7. Won't change for anyone


----------



## little_miss

Listening well
Caring
Funny
Happy Person
Understanding
Excepting 
Helpful


----------



## SAgirl

Honest to a T (in regards to myself)
trustworthy and reliable 
supportive/understanding/accepting 
Non judgemental/open minded
good listener/shy/quiet 
patient 
caring and compassionate 
nice/sweet 
sensitive 
curious
kind/generous/loving 
hopeful romantic (when I'm in a relationship he is the only one for me, I have side blinders on) 
loyal/faithful 
unique/eccentric 
practical/ insightful/perceptive/intuitive 
I'm not perfect


----------



## Hushed*Girl

1) Freindly
2) Forgiving
3) Generous
4) Good listener
5) Sense of humor
6) Tranquil
7) Loyal


----------



## LoneLioness

7 good qualities ok ill try

honest
loyal
funny
wise
accepting
opinionated
realistic


----------



## Johnny1234

1) Ambitious
2) Caring
3) Honest
4) Intelligent
5) Enjoyable
6) Funny
7) non obnoxious


----------



## falling snow

...


----------



## falling snow

*Re: re: Name 7 qualities about you.*



angelgail said:


> I will try to name 7.
> 
> 7. I really don't have any more


oh go on... just one more? I bet your kid(s) could come up with something. I bet they'd say you are kind and loving and lots of fun.


----------



## angelgail

Thanks for the encouragements. It is just so hard having sa and having kids.

Angel


----------



## Strength

1 Very Determined, for the most part
2 Intelligent 
3 Reflective to better understand myself
4 Hard Working
5 Atheletic
6 Creative
7 Compassionate


----------



## UltraShy

1) Have a college degree
2) Funny, if you can appreciate sarcasm
3) Know more about investing than 99% of the population
4) At 6' I'm tall enough, without being excessively tall.
5) I'm very logical.
6) Can be very affectionate
7) Skilled Sadist -- perfect match for an eager masochist!

Added bonus features:
-No felony convictions
-Am a millionaire

I really should have a GF with all this, don't you think?


----------



## apester

*7 things about moi!*

1. I'm Bi racial (african american, polish, lithuanian and russian)

2. I can sing but can't share it with others because of my anxiety and low self esteem.:um

3.I LOVE musica!!!:boogie

4.I love art! I was a art major in a arts high school

5.Chinese food is my favorite...:b

6.Reading is my escape

7.I get people telling me I could model If I wanted too


----------



## Raphael200

1,Super friendly
2.Super sweet
3.Super strong
4.Super sense of humor
5.Super Taste in art/books/movies
6.Super Hug giver 
7.Super UR BEST FRIEND FOR LIFE!


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

I can't list anything about myself but my race.

1. african american,white, and puerto rican


----------



## pudding

good sense of humor
understanding
patient
open minded
(i pretend to be) creative
caring
loyal
perceptive

it took me a while to think of some that fit me (i actually a lot of them from other posts, whoop.) but i think i'm happy with this list.


----------



## trinitrish

My list of Me Goodness is:
1. Im a great Listener and Friend
2. Open and Honest
3. Compassionate and Kind
4. Easy Going and Fun
5. Spontaneous and Witty
6. Im very goofy and playful
7. Im always willing to lend a helping hand


----------



## litare

1. caring
2. hard-working
3. funny
4. smart (at least I'd like to think so)
5. thoughtful
6. accepting
7. good listener

this was really more difficult than I expected after the first couple


----------



## vanishingpt

1. Smiley
2. Eccentric (lol)
3. Nice
4. Shy
5. Happy
6. Accepting
7. Dedicated


----------



## nickload

- having scientifical belief in Buddha and what he shows about our world, other worlds in this universe, heaven and levels of hell. 
- believing that there were three human worlds brokenly succeeded, Atlantis is the first, Noah is the second and we are the third. 
- having a passion for culture discovery from friends like whom in this forum. Thanks all !
- believing that if we are tranquil in mind and in every actions, we are able to get happiness in life.
- being aware that striking up wide friendship is a way to get myself better.
- desiring a chance to visit North America
- hoping that in the future I would be rich enough to be able to build a great number of pagodas. Thus, the Buddha's teaching would have chance to let people known what is real in our world, and why we are here.


----------



## ardi1795

i am a good listener
i am compassionate
i am open minded
i am understanding
i am wise
i am patient
i am smart


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Im polite
im biracial (half white half black)
im a bit of a prankster
in real life im pretty well spoken even if u cant tell from my post caue i cant type nearly as fast as i think
i ride horses
i love music
and i hate the rain


----------



## tronjheim

a) I don't always think conventionally.
b) I can hold grudges for years. 
c) I'm inconsistent.
d) I'm a no-nonsense individual.
e) I'm organized to the point of being obsessive and compulsive.
f) I'm very sentimental. 
g) I'm an animal person!


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

1. I'm very imaginative
2. I'm quite an artist
3. I'm a good at cooking and baking, especially desserts
4. I pay much attention to details and quite a neat-freak (sometimes it's a bit annoying though)
5. I'm categorized as a genius by IQ and academic achievements (even I always feel like a moron)
6. I have Chinese, Indonesian, and Filipino blood, but I mostly speak in English.
7. I'm a "yandere". I may seem very feminine, quiet and shy but deep inside I'm very homicidal it freaks people out.


----------



## Openyoureyes

1] Great listener
2] Helpful
3] Not self-centered
4] Sweet
5] Cares
6] Relateable?
7] Easy going


----------



## DesertStar91

1. I am non-judgmental

2. I am not superficial or shallow

3. I am genuinely nice

5. I am good writer

6. I am articulate 

7. I am totally sweet

8. I don't do drugs yay! DD


----------



## Otherside

Selfish
Smart
Loyal, particularly to people I consider a friend. Even ex-friends I'll end up defending if it comes to that, for some reason.
Pessimistic
Determined
Caring...doesn't seem like it apparently, but I am. I really can be I guess, at times. Guess I'm just not that great at showing it...
Creative


----------



## JohnnyWhite

douchebag
douchebag
douchebag
douchebag
douchebag
douchebag
funny


----------



## Malek

1. Loyal
2. Polite
3. Hard working
4. Sense of humor
5. Smart
6. Understanding
7. Good looking (to some people, I dunno why, I guess on those days I tried hard enough, hair, contacts, smiling, stylish outfit, etc)


----------



## mzmz

*I actully was just working on this stuff like, "who am I?"*

Authentic

Loyal

Brave

Kind

Good listener

Accepting

Funny


----------



## BillDauterive

Kind and empathetic (because of facing much lack of kindness and empathy)
Good listener (I'd want people to do the same with me)
Funny
Loyal (because of facing much disloyalty from others)
An outsider amongst my own "people" :^/ 
Grammar Nazi 
Android fanboy.


----------



## kast

I am;
open-minded
polite
passionate about my interests
a loner
intelligent
a good listener
patient


----------



## TediousMind

I'm creative.
I'm ambitious.
I'm kind to others.
I may be a bit awkward at times...
But it has also allowed me to better understand others, and take their lives into perspective. :yes
I'm friendly.
I'm patient.


----------



## StrangePeaches

1. caring
2. thoughtful
3. generous
4. honest
5. sincere
6. other stuff


----------



## The Lost Key

1. Contemplative
2. Eccentric
3. Reserved
4. Conscious/Cynical
5. Brooding 
6. Enigmatic/Unpredictable
7. Loyal to principles and possibly people.


----------



## Brasilia

1. A
2. W
3. E
4. S
5. O
6. M
7. E


----------



## Rainlullaby

1. Open minded
2. Very caring
3. Probably too nice for my own good, lol.
4. Great listener (terrible talker)
5. I am very smart, when I apply myself.
6. Pretty eyes.
7. Forgiving

This was actually pretty difficult for me.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

*777 Lucky!*

I LOVE to talk about myself! haha jk

1.Intelligent
2.Not brainwashed
3.Actually care about people's feelings and try to help out or provide support
4.improving spirituality
5.I can make people laugh at least once, the first time i meet them and continue to do so.
6.Humble, but can take aggresive action when needed.
7.Open-minded

Im sure theres some I missed like being conceded. haha im jk

P.s. All the people that posted proved that we are mostly open-minded and caring towards other people. Which we should express towards certain people, excluding the people who dont appreciate it.


----------



## gopidevi

1. confident
2. funny
3. life-long vegetarian
4. patient
5. smart


----------



## gopidevi

oh, 7. 

err. . . .

6. trust-worthy
7. dependable


----------



## Venompoo

1 Loves to listen
2 Nice
3 Friendly
4 Giving
5 Caring
6 Fun
7 Hyper


----------



## Cnidaria

I am 

1/ Optimistic
2/ Imaginative
3/ Laid-back (well, most of the time)
4/ Inquisitive
5/ Humble (I've been told)
6/ Funny
7/ Supposedly smart, I don't really feel it myself


----------



## timmytiger920

1) Pretty open-minded
2) I procrastinate A LOT
3) I'm pretty chill/laid back (which is why I always procrastinate)
4) Loyal
5) Smart enough
6) Kind of short 
7) I'm a pretty disorganized person. I've tried to be that person that all neat and organized, but it never worked out.


----------



## millyxox

-Compassionate
-spiritual
-i like helping people
-I'm a good listener
-independent
-loyal
-hard worker


----------



## ThomasAAnderson

- highly intelligent
- very empathic
- loving
- handsome
- strong, muscular
- tall
- sportive
- punctual
- supporting


----------



## Algren

1) Smart
2) Good at Moba-games
3) Witty, when I am not depressed as ****
4) Handsome
5) Great at oral sex
6) Compassionate


----------



## little toaster

1) Honest
2) Smart
3) Caring
4) Tech-savvy
5) Friendly
6) Adventurous
7) Spontaneous


----------



## Scorpio90

I think everything has its own pros and cons. So my qualities can also be my flaws


----------



## Odinn

1. Creative
2. Open-minded
3. Honest
4. Understanding
5. Non-Judgmental
6. Easy-to-please
7. Loyal


----------



## FeistyHeisty

I am extremely patient.
I am capable of appreciating small things in life.
I can simplify and make things very concise.
I dwell in the past.
My thoughts are mostly negative.
I'm very disciplined when it comes to exercising.
My conversational skills are inadequate.


----------

